# what do u think of this???



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/news/tm_method=full&objectid=19083628&siteid=66633-name_page.html

/links


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hi there  

this story has already got a section on this thread, the title is ""thoughts"" further down the page 

just thought would let you know if you want to read others comments on the same article  

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

Ha ha,,


thanx...


----------

